# kaputt upgedatet

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem mir das schon lange nicht mehr passiert ist wars gestern mal wieder so weit.

Ich habe mein Notebook upgedatet und jetzt bekomme ich nur noch black screen wenn X startet.

Leider habe ich vorher auch keinen btrfs snapshot gemacht  :Sad: 

Wie bekomme ich denn am einfachsten heraus, was ich gestern alles upgedatet hab?

----------

## Hilefoks

```
genlop -l
```

----------

## tazinblack

Danke! 

Dann suche ich mal die Nadel im Heuhaufen.

----------

## tazinblack

nachdem ich jetzt 

nvidia-drivers und die Abhängigkeiten

xorg-server

xorg-drivers 

xf86-input-evdev

xf86-input-synaptics

downgegraded habe, hab ich wieder ein Bild, aber keinerlei Menü im KDE.

Schöner Mist

----------

## Josef.95

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Wie bekomme ich denn am einfachsten heraus, was ich gestern alles upgedatet hab?

 

```
genlop --list --date 1 days ago
```

 Und das sogar in Farbe!  :Wink: 

/Edit,

Aber, ein Downgrade sollte normal nicht notwendig sein - die aktuellen nvidia-drivers (deine verwendete Version ist unbekannt) sollten normal fein mit dem gestern neu stabilisierten xorg-server-1.18.4 funktionieren.

Hast du nvidia-drivers eventuell mit/für kernel-sources gebaut, dessen kernel du nicht bootest?

Schau zb via 

```
equery f nvidia-drivers | grep nvidia.ko

uname -r
```

----------

## tazinblack

An den Kernelsourcen liegt es nicht. Scheint aber an den nvidia-drivers oder an dem xorg Zeugs zu liegen welches ich downgegradet hab um die älteren nvidia-drivers betreiben zu können.

Ich fahre auf der Kiste aber auch von Anfang an ne spezielle Konfig was X angeht.

Da das so ein Nvidia Optimus Mist ist, brauchte ich das damals, damit die Grafikbeschleunigung funktioniert hat.

Läuft ohne Desktopmanager. Dafür starte ich den KDE aus der .profile heraus mit speziellen xrandr settings in der .xinitrc.

Da mir das jetzt echt zu blöd war habe ich kurzerhand lxde und xfce4 installiert.

Die funktionieren mit dem downgegradeten Zeugs. Im KDE fehlt mit immer noch das Menü.

Mal sehen bei welchem ich bleibe. Der KDE ist mir sowieso viel zu fett.

Erstaunlich wie viel schneller die kleine starten.

Für tieferes debuging hab ich gerade keine Zeit und keine Energie übrig.

Beim KDE kommen mir auch viel zu viele Updates z.Zt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> An den Kernelsourcen liegt es nicht. Scheint aber an den nvidia-drivers oder an dem xorg Zeugs zu liegen welches ich downgegradet hab um die älteren nvidia-drivers betreiben zu können.

  Puh, da du (nicht mal auf Nachfrage) damit rausrücken magst um welche Versionen es geht, wird vermutlich niemand weiterhelfen können.

Mit "älteren nvidia-drivers" kann doch niemand etwas anfangen (außer zu raten welche Version gemeint sein könnte). 

```
Verfügbare Versionen:   [M]96.43.23-r1(0/96)^msd [M]173.14.39-r1(0/173)^msd [M]173.14.39-r1^msd[1] 304.131(0/304)^msd ~304.131-r1(0/304)^msd ~304.131-r4(0/304)^md 340.93-r1(0/340)^msd 340.96(0/340)^msd ~340.96-r5(0/340)^md 346.96-r1(0/346)^msd ~346.96-r6(0/346)^md 352.63(0/352)^msd 352.79(0/352)^msd ~352.79-r4(0/352)^md ~355.00.27(0/355.00)^fmd 355.11-r2(0/355)^msd ~355.11-r4(0/355)^md 358.16-r1(0/358)^msd ~358.16-r5(0/358)^md 361.28(0/361)^msd ~361.28-r2(0/361)^md ~361.42(0/361)^md ~361.45.11(0/361.45)^md ~361.45.18(0/361.45)^md ~364.12-r1(0/364)^md ~364.15(0/364)^md ~364.19(0/364)^md (~)367.18(0/367)^md (~)367.27(0/367)^md (~)367.35-r1(0/367)^md (~)367.44(0/367)^md ~370.28(0/370)^md {+X acpi compat custom-cflags +driver gtk gtk2 gtk3 kernel3-13 kernel3-14 +kernel3-17 +kms multilib pax_kernel static-libs (+)tools uvm wayland KERNEL="FreeBSD linux"}
```

 *Link wrote:*   

> 1. Bei Problemen mit Software/Paketen, bitte Versionen und verwendete Architektur angeben.

  wäre stets fein, und ggf sogar hilfreich :)

----------

